# Sunday Brisket



## smokinj (Oct 28, 2008)

15 lber


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to go home and eat now.


----------



## btj1031 (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## Cory92 (Oct 31, 2008)

I feel sorry for the PBJ I just ate.


----------



## pdboilermaker (Oct 31, 2008)

Funny, I just live up the road from you but missed my invitation


----------



## smokinj (Oct 31, 2008)

pdboilermaker said:
			
		

> Funny, I just live up the road from you but missed my invitation


sould have gotten the smoke signal!!


----------



## pdboilermaker (Oct 31, 2008)

Crap, thought I saw it but it was so windy that day I lost the connection


----------



## Catskill (Oct 31, 2008)

<drool>


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll bet it wasn't any good.  And I'll bet a beer probably had to be drank just to wash it down.  I feel sorry for you , having to choke that down and all. :coolgrin:


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Oct 31, 2008)

Ahahahah, I'm on an old butt computer right now (since the bf is on the good one) and the video card is garbage, but when I opened this thread, I thought is was creasote...lol.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 20, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 15 lber




I'm years late so when are you cooking this again.


zap


----------



## Thistle (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my..... :vampire:


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 20, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Oh my..... :vampire:




Smokin has that fancy eaten table, he should cook up some and invite the whole forum!

zap


----------



## trailmaker (Aug 20, 2011)

numnumnumnumnumnum!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anytime bet I could set-up some milling Acton as-well. :cheese:  Bring your kit we can race. lol that would look pretty boring unless you where into it....lol


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2011)

660 against the 880, I'm sure some guys would like to bet on that!  :coolsmirk: 


zap


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> 660 against the 880, I'm sure some guys would like to bet on that!  :coolsmirk:
> 
> 
> zap



Going to come down to size of the log....hehehe! I am thinking 34 inch shag bark hickory in the log form for a year! ;-)


----------

